# Length of ND lactation when not bred?



## AlaskanShepherdess (Mar 11, 2011)

I am reading Natural Goat Care and I saw it mentioned how certain goat breeds, and certain goats in those breeds can give a substantial amount of milk for even up to 7 years without being bred again. I can't find any information yet on how long a Nigie would give a good amount (worth milking for) before breeding again.

Anyone know?


----------



## chandasue (Mar 12, 2011)

I've found it really varies depending on the doe from 4 or 5 months up to a year. I've never heard of a ND milking through but that doesn't mean there isn't exceptions.


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 12, 2011)

So far I haven't heard of one going past a year but there could be one out there.


----------



## julieq (Mar 12, 2011)

Our friend's Alpines will milk through, one that I know of for close to two years.  But we've never had a ND show a willingness to keep milking, so we stagger kiddings.


----------



## helmstead (Mar 12, 2011)

I think, too, so many of us keep our NDs in milk for show purposes...and the udders get pretty stale after a few mos - so they tend to get dried off and rebred rather than milking through.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Mar 12, 2011)

And if I remember right, the book states that it used to be the norm, but not as much anymore (for the super long lactation).  She recommends breeding every other year - but I think I remember it saying that milking through wasn't a strong trait in Nubians so I plan to breed every year.  I haven't ever heard of a ND milking through.


----------



## julieq (Mar 13, 2011)

Maybe we need to start looking for that trait and encouraging it.


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (Mar 13, 2011)

I asked this on the Nigerian Dwarf Forum I am member of and this is the answer I got.

"    What timing! I just received the AGS Top Ten awards for 2010, and it includes the goat that had the longest lactation.

    Rosasharn UMT Painted Lady 5*D
    Petersen
    4.09-21-637-1,840-111-85

    If you don't know how to read a milk test, this means that she started her lactation at age 4 years, 9 months; is 21 inches tall; milked for 637 days; 1,840 pounds of milk with 111 pounds of butterfat and 85 pounds of protein!"


----------

